# How to remove Youtube Channel name from Live ID?



## DexterMandark (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello Guys,

Could you please provide solution to remove youtube channel name from Live ID. Whenever I email someone it displays my channel name on other side instead of my name on email account. I tried finding it on account setting but no luck. Please give some solution to it.

Regards


----------

